# NAIAS 2005: Audi Allroad Concept



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

The NAIAS was the world premier of Audi's Allroad Concept... powered by a TDI engine. I'm sure the specs are posted on Fourtitude so here's some pics


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

hmm previously one was much better...although I like the new non-Allroad A6 more than the last


----------



## LordBass (Mar 17, 2003)

That grille is NASTY. The rest is pretty sharp.
I thought there wasn't going to be a MkII Allroad - that it'll be replaced by a fake SUV?


----------



## saaboo (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: NAIAS 2005: Audi Allroad Concept (zerind)*

Hey, I thought you were going to bed







Thanks for the great pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: NAIAS 2005: Audi Allroad Concept (saaboo)*

Awesome!
We love our Mk1 Allroad. I really like the concept save for the grille which is a little over the top.
I have heard that the Allroad will continue in addition to the new SUV's coming down the pipeline. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (LordBass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LordBass* »_
I thought there wasn't going to be a MkII Allroad - that it'll be replaced by a fake SUV?

I thought the Allroad was axed too. I like this one though! I wish they would leave all the chrome accents and everything on the production model.


----------



## Boxer2100 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: (TooLow1.8T)*

God I hope they changed their mind about cancelling the Allroad. Sure, the Toe-rag derivative will probably sell like hotcakes in America, but there's still a market for a good old wagon.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (Boxer2100)*

Here're some more show photos.....
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2005


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That sunroof (or whatever you call it when it's that big) is KILLER!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## davar (Nov 13, 2003)

I think it would look nice if it were black with a black grill, and brushed aluminum wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think this car definitely has potential.
but in the configuration it's in in these pictures, I don't really like it.


----------



## vambrace (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (davar)*

I'm almost ashamed to admit that I like this grille without the black bumper/divider. Looks hungry. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

*Re: (vambrace)*

Get rid of all chrome (c'mon, it's an offroad vehicle!) and I'd love it!


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: NAIAS 2005: Audi Allroad Concept (zerind)*

I see a beautiful car underneath the ugly, typical 'concept garb'. It better have the regular A6 front facias, or something close-to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chetacer (Dec 23, 2002)

It looks pretty much ready to build for production, other than the front end. I like the rear end a lot.


----------



## DenCo (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (chetacer)*

Awesome... except the grille. Change the grille, and it's perfectly fine.


----------



## geoken2 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: NAIAS 2005: Audi Allroad Concept (zerind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zerind* »_











What kind of headlights are these?


----------



## thesteve (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: NAIAS 2005: Audi Allroad Concept (geoken2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoken2* »_

What kind of headlights are these?

The conceptual kind.


----------



## 99Quattro2.8 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (davar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davar* »_I think it would look nice if it were black with a black grill, and brushed aluminum wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think this car definitely has potential.
but in the configuration it's in in these pictures, I don't really like it.


well said


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: (99Quattro2.8)*

Is this going into production? I can't believe there's going to be an Allroad MKII given the limited success of the first one and the forthcoming Q7 SUV.


----------



## PokeyD16Z (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: (Hajduk)*

I like it. Especially the front grill. I don't care much for the wheels, however. But, I like the detail on the grill. If I had a new Audi, I'd want to put this grill on.


----------



## Good1Spd (Oct 12, 2003)

Im really loving the sheild grille. very conservative and low key.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: (Good1Spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Good1Spd* »_Im really loving the sheild grille. very conservative and low key.

irony is a beautiful thing
I like the configuration of the grille (no crossbar) but I don't think such a bling bling audi will be sold, unless its direct target is the escalade with 22" spinners....
needs a carbon fiber grille, the stock one is too heavy








seriously, is this the same as the Q7?
seems kinda yes, kinda no


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (silver30v)*

looks like a ****in beaver


----------

